# Spec Allez or Giant Defy



## TomBouch (Jul 25, 2006)

I currently have a 07' Specialized Allez. I use my road bike to train for mountian biking. I am looking for a little more comfort than my Allez and have been looking at the aluminum Defy frameset. I am a little hesitant and thinking that this would be a downgrade. Would the Defy be as light as the Allez?


----------



## TomBouch (Jul 25, 2006)

I just cant swing a Defy Alliance or Advanced right now.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

When you say comfort, are you suggesting that the Allez does not fit you well?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TomBouch said:


> I currently have a 07' Specialized Allez. I use my road bike to train for mountian biking. I am looking for a little more comfort than my Allez and have been looking at the aluminum Defy frameset. I am a little hesitant and thinking that this would be a downgrade. Would the Defy be as light as the Allez?


You're essentially comparing an alu bike with a CF fork with another. The biggest difference between the two is the taller HT on the Defy, which will result in a slightly more upright riding position. IMO weight differences would be insignificant in real world riding.

I don't know your current stem/ spacer setup, but a more upright riding position can probably be accomplished on your Allez by going to a less aggressive stem. Also, keep in mind that the Specialized OEM stems are 4 position adjustable. 

Last but not least, more comfort can be attained by lowering the tire pressure based on rider weight. Refer to the link below to see if you're over inflating your tires.
http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know what your allez weighs. But my defy weighs 22 pounds.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

@TomBouch

About your initial question -

"Would the Defy be as light as the Allez?"

The german magazine "RoadBIKE" published a comparative review in its June 2009 issue of 20 bikes in the $1,900-class. Two of the contestants were the Giant Defy 0 and the Specialized Allez Elite.

These were the measured weights (sorry for the grams, please convert yourself: 1 lb = 453.6 g)

Defy 0 (size M/L):
bike: 8,680 g
frame: 1,525 g
fork: 533 g

Specialized Allez Elite (size 56 cm)
bike: 9,230 g
frame: 1,346 g
fork: 633 g

The Giant had an Ultegra gruppo and Mavic Aksium wheels, the Specialized the 105 and Mavic CXP22. In the overall judgement, the Giant earned a buying recommendation, the Specailized not.

Hope this helps! 


Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------

